# Popular Science Gives XM Awards



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*XM Satellite Radio wins two awards from Popular Science magazine*

Popular Science's "Best of What's New 2006" Award in the Gadgets category, was
given to the Pioneer XM2go Inno, a handheld player offering MP3 music and live
satellite radio on the go. The XM Mini-Tuner, a portable cartridge that delivers XM 
to compatible players and is delivered by Audiovox, was honored in the Home
Entertainment category.

The magazine's annual awards recognize products and technologies that represent
a significant leap forward in categories ranging from Auto Tech to Personal Health.

For more information, visit http://www.xmradio.com.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

